# Full 1LLL



## Jack314 (Sep 9, 2018)

This is a 1LLL spreadsheet that I made (it is too big to preview online so you need to download it)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bfo7CTsUgzNXH4nymTvv8EtmdDj_D-Dg

It has a full 1LLL list of which approximately 2200 are algorithms people have chosen by hand before. It has 400,000+ algorithms stored in it. I am in the process of choosing my own algorithms for every LL case. It is extremely efficient. It takes me about 1 hour to find and add what I think are the best algorithms for an OLL set of 72 cases.

I have compiled a list of inverses and mirrors. I am compiling a list of all 1 to 3 htm conjugates of LL cases. There are 405 1 to 3 htm conjugates (ignoring ones which are effectively identical) and about 80,000 of these conjugates of LL cases that can be used to solve a LL case. I'll add these to the spreadsheet when I have finished.

When I have finished creating my own list of 1LLL algorithms I plan to analyse it and reduce it to as little information as possible using inverses, mirrors, conjugates and 2 1LLLs (as well as those composed of 2 1LLLs with a one move cancellation). I will then start learning it. I currently know about 150 ZBLLs/PLLs.

Let me know what you think of it and if there is anything you would like to see added to it.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 9, 2018)

1LLL is finally a thing...


----------



## willi pilz (Sep 9, 2018)

1 look last layer is probably the single coolest thing in cubing. Idk, I was really fascinated about it when I started cubing 4,5 years ago.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 10, 2018)

willi pilz said:


> 1 look last layer is probably the single coolest thing in cubing. Idk, I was really fascinated about it when I started cubing 4,5 years ago.


Nah, IMO perfect lookahead on Heise is.


----------



## Jack314 (Oct 3, 2018)

Update:

This is the link to a PDF with the 1LLL algorithms I've chosen and added to my 1LLL list so far (with the addition of Jabari's ZBLL algorithms and PLLs). It's got 2227 of the 3916 cases done.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yEB6oCLhszIX4gVjqYRDAIShG53ChgoL

[Edit: Here's the link to the correct version: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cOnS1AI33CRSd9VZwXxkBNSR7oTLmfT9 I mistakenly uploaded one of my older versions of the PDF. This one should have 2227 of the 3916 cases done. I'll leave the link to the old one here for reference.]

With my current rate of progress I should have a full 1LLL list in about 1 week. I will then look for improvements on algorithms.


----------



## Loser (Oct 4, 2018)

Jack314 said:


> Update:
> 
> This is the link to a PDF with the 1LLL algorithms I've chosen and added to my 1LLL list so far (with the addition of Jabari's ZBLL algorithms and PLLs). It's got 2227 of the 3916 cases done.
> 
> ...


Will the rest of the algs be on that pdf or on a different one? Also this is amazing that we will have a full list of 1lll algs. I wonder when or if someone will learn them all?


----------



## Jack314 (Oct 4, 2018)

I will upload a full 1LLL list PDF when I finish (which will be in about 1 week).

I will then edit the list and find improvements on algorithms. I'll then do an analyse of the list and find out which algorithms are inverses, mirrors, conjugates and 2 1LLLs (as well as those composed of 2 1LLLs with a one move cancellation). I will then post this here. I'm not sure when I'll have done this.


----------



## Jack314 (Oct 19, 2018)

I've finally completed the first version of my full 1LLL list. I replaced about 100 of Jabari's ZBLL algs with algs that I considered to be better. The list needs quite a bit of small editting (i.e. replacing some r R' moves in algs with M', adding y rotations etc). My next step is to go through and time all the algs and replace the slower algs with better ones.

I'll upload a new version of my spreadsheet with my full 1LLL list later. Here is the link to the full 1LLL PDF:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kg6pjAenI5fpNzqzzNF-xtJEy3Aj2fZv

This is a test version of an analysis of my 1LLL list when it was incomplete. This is a very rough first version. I did it just to see what it would look like. There are a few changes that I am going to make to it. Here's the link if you want to have a look at it:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=15_o1Z-4cHY16sQF0tw-qtmnfy4fCmTLS


----------



## Loser (Oct 19, 2018)

Jack314 said:


> I've finally completed the first version of my full 1LLL list. I replaced about 100 of Jabari's ZBLL algs with algs that I considered to be better. The list needs quite a bit of small editting (i.e. replacing some r R' moves in algs with M', adding y rotations etc). My next step is to go through and time all the algs and replace the slower algs with better ones.
> 
> I'll upload a new version of my spreadsheet with my full 1LLL list later. Here is the link to the full 1LLL PDF:
> 
> ...


This is absolutely amazing. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Jack314 (Dec 17, 2018)

I have finished working on my full 1LLL list. I average about 13 seconds and can just sub 2 all of my PLLs. I have done all the algs in my full 1LLL list sub 2.5. I have also done a breakdown of the algs as described in the first post. 
Here is the link to a copy of my spreadsheet with my full 1LLL list:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TkCEyg4TJRM_4KJv1lPDctvSiSAtUNMm
This is a link to a PDF of my algs:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-kf9bSQwUEMFOkyuCuLZj9XNQLzkuk_L


----------



## Loser (Dec 17, 2018)

How many of them do you have memorized?


----------



## Jack314 (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is the link to my most up to date full 1LLL list which I completed at the start of 2020:









Full 1LLL V4.pdf







drive.google.com





I had not posted it here previously so I thought I would now.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 10, 2021)

Jack314 said:


> Here is the link to my most up to date full 1LLL list which I completed at the start of 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you need to update those PLLs
U perms:
a: M2 U M U2 M' U M2
b: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

G perms:
a: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D'
b: R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 or R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
c: R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'
d: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'

N perms:
a: R F U' R' U R U F' R2 F' R U R U' R' F
b: r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'

nice sheet btw


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

Sorry for the bump. We have our first 1LLL execution on video. What a great achievement it is!


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Sorry for the bump. We have our first 1LLL execution on video. What a great achievement it is!


I refuse to believe the first person I have heard of to use full 1LLL isn't Jibari


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I refuse to believe the first person I have heard of to use full 1LLL isn't Jibari


Jabari is no longer cubing. He is doing some other college stuff since 5-6 years now.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Jabari is no longer cubing. He is doing some other college stuff since 5-6 years now.


You don't need to remind me. I just can't let go.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Sorry for the bump. We have our first 1LLL execution on video. What a great achievement it is!


What in the world is that 3x3?


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 5, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> What in the world is that 3x3?


i think it’s a super tight qiyi ms


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 5, 2022)

An ao100 was just posted, the rate of learning for this was insane


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 5, 2022)

Given what happened with ZBLL, I wouldn't be surprised if learning a lot of 1LLL becomes standardised.
I could even see a kind of 2-alg pauseless approach being taken like with square-1 PBL possibly? Maybe?


----------



## turtwig (Aug 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I could even see a kind of 2-alg pauseless approach being taken like with square-1 PBL possibly?


I've heard that some top cubers can essentially always predict PLL from OLL (mostly subconsciously from what I understand). Jayden McNeill has ROLL and JOLL, which allows you to narrow PLL down to about 1/6 of the cases.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

turtwig said:


> I've heard that some top cubers can essentially always predict PLL from OLL (mostly subconsciously from what I understand). Jayden McNeill has ROLL and JOLL, which allows you to narrow PLL down to about 1/6 of the cases.


meanwhile me feeling the king of the black coconut candy because I can predict auf before pll


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 5, 2022)

turtwig said:


> I've heard that some top cubers can essentially always predict PLL from OLL (mostly subconsciously from what I understand). Jayden McNeill has ROLL and JOLL, which allows you to narrow PLL down to about 1/6 of the cases.


That's pretty cool, but I think the reason behind 2-alg PBL was to get a lower slice count than CP/EP.
If you could theoretically learn a set of relatively short 1LLL algs, maybe about as large as ZBLL (or less maybe), that when combined could solve every 1LLL case, and end up with a lower movecount, that would be great, but it seems slightly out of the realm of viability to me.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> That's pretty cool, but I think the reason behind 2-alg PBL was to get a lower slice count than CP/EP.
> If you could theoretically learn a set of relatively short 1LLL algs, maybe about as large as ZBLL (or less maybe), that when combined could solve every 1LLL case, and end up with a lower movecount, that would be great, but it seems slightly out of the realm of viability to me.


You can. There are even sites out where you put in the desired algs and it shows what every combo covers. Look up stuff like DUPLEX.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> That's pretty cool, but I think the reason behind 2-alg PBL was to get a lower slice count than CP/EP.


Different thing because predicting both Layers before CP is incredibly easy(I personally recognise CP and EO at the same time so I just need to look at the Edges before PBL) but except for when you use Pure OLL, OLL isn't that easy to learn piece manipulation( F R U R' U' F' is a Y Perm, ******* am I right) as it is CP.




IsThatA4x4 said:


> If you could theoretically learn a set of relatively short 1LLL algs, maybe about as large as ZBLL (or less maybe), that when combined could solve every 1LLL case, and end up with a lower movecount, that would be great, but it seems slightly out of the realm of viability to me


OLLCP, you are thinking of OLLCP. Learn how edges are manipulated and look at UF ad UR at every solve to see what EPLL you get. Then pauseless look at the AUF.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 5, 2022)

Jack314 said:


> This is a 1LLL spreadsheet that I made (it is too big to preview online so you need to download it)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bfo7CTsUgzNXH4nymTvv8EtmdDj_D-Dg
> 
> ...


oh my god 2200 algs chosen my hand


----------

